
Survey: America sours on social media giants - raleighm
https://www.axios.com/america-sours-on-social-media-giants-1542234046-c48fb55b-48d6-4c96-9ea9-a36e80ab5deb.html
======
arthurofbabylon
Humans are slow to evolve. We are biologically thousands or millions of years
old, and our ability (inability?) to interact with modern culture reflects
this. However, we DO catch on.

